# Bepflanzung für neuen Fertigteich - Frage dazu



## frischling (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Jetzt ist es endlich soweit und wir haben unseren 250l Oas** Fertigteich eingegraben. Wir hatten schon vorher einen kleinen Bachlauf und daher habe ich auch noch ein paar Pflanzen.

Das Fertigbecken hat eine integrierte Uferzone ¿ (Ironie) und in unserem Fall zwischen Boden und Oberkante eine weitere Pflanzzone so in ca. 30 cm.
Tiefe des Beckens knapp 60 cm.

Ich werde dem Tip aus dem Forum folgen und den Boden mit Verlegesand bedecken und die Pflanzen direkt dort einpflanzen. Soweit alles klar.
Nun meine Frage:
Wie sieht das mit der Uferzone aus? Die Zone (also der Wulst des Beckens) hat ja an einigen Stellen Verbindungen zum "Tiefen" Wasser, so daß dort ein Wasseraustausch stattfinden wird.  Pflanzt man nun die Uferpflanzen (ich denke da jetzt an zb __ Iris) auch direkt in den Verlegesand? Weil ich kann ja da nicht mit Teicherde anfangen weil die ja sonst auch im anderen Wasser wäre und das will ich nicht.

Habt Ihr da einen kleinen Rat für mich?

Noch eine (dumme - sorry) Frage:
Für die Pflanzauswahl:
Ich habe eben dieses "Uferzone". Heißt die auch so? Ist die gleichzusetzten mit der Flachwasserzone?
Ich habe zwar schon gesucht, aber leider noch nicht wirklich was gefunden: Gibts hier eine Übersicht über die Namen der verschiedenen Zonen?

Ich bin echt für jeden Tip Dankbar!!!

Liebe Grüße
Frischling


----------



## niri (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung für neuen Fertigteich - Frage dazu*

hallo frischling,

ersteinmal herzlich willkommen im forum!

die pflanzzone, die du meinst ist, denke ich, die sumpfzone. die pflanzenauswahl für diese zone ist sehr groß  . ich würde für die sumpfzone auch verlegesand nehmen. meine miniteiche sind alle hochteiche, auch sind bei mir alle pflanzen in körben mit eigenem substratgemisch (feiner kies oder sand/lehm/gebrochener blähton-gemisch). hier in forum haben viele teichbesitzer gute erfahrungen mit verlegesand gemacht, deswegen rate ich dir auch dazu  . 

in der sumpfzone deines teiches würde ich keine körbe oder sonstige pflanzgefäße verwenden, sondern alle pflanzen direkt in den verlegesand setzen. und nimm bitte keine teicherde.

die flachwasserzone ist bei deinem teich die zone mit 30 cm wasserstand.

lg ina


----------



## frischling (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung für neuen Fertigteich - Frage dazu*

Hallo Ina,

vielen Dank für Deine Info!

Sumpfzone also....
Was meinst Du, müssen die Wulstübergänge zwischen Flachwasserzone und Sumpfzone aus dem Wasser gucken oder dürfen die unter Wasser liegen....würde ja bedeuten, daß der Wasserspiegel in der Sumpfzone auch etwas höher ist, so um die 10 cm....Ist das okay?

Gruß Caro


----------



## berghexe (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung für neuen Fertigteich - Frage dazu*

Ich habe die einzelnen Pflanzen in Gefäße getan......... der Teich ist soooo klein, dass ich wenn die Pflanzen richtig waches oft teilen muss. Habe bei Kik
Acryl-Behälter durchsichtig fürs Bad gefunden......länglich oval......mit Löchern. So kann ich je nach Bedarf die einzelnen Pflanzen schnell und bequem herausnehmen und teilen.

Dieser Rand wird ja zb bei Regen eh voll.........macht doch nix.


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung für neuen Fertigteich - Frage dazu*

hi caro,



> Was meinst Du, müssen die Wulstübergänge zwischen Flachwasserzone und Sumpfzone aus dem Wasser gucken oder dürfen die unter Wasser liegen....würde ja bedeuten, daß der Wasserspiegel in der Sumpfzone auch etwas höher ist, so um die 10 cm....Ist das okay?



ich meine, diese wulstübergänge müßten unter wasser sein, aber wie gesagt, ich selbst habe ein bißchen andere teichkonstruktion  .

der wasserspiegel von 10 cm ist o.k., achte bei deiner pflanzenansuwahl einfach darauf, dass die pflanzen diese wassertiefe vertragen. 10 cm ist wohl schon der übergang vom sumpf zur flachwasserzone.

lg
ina


----------

